# Underwater Color Correction



## bjay.tiamsic26 (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi. I am new to lightroom and I have watched tutorials about underwater color correction but I still find it difficult to manipulate the photo.
If you are on my shoes, what elements will you be adjusting to correct this photo?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 24, 2020)

Search the web via Google for some photography websites that discuss the blue correction.   There are I'm certain some Lightroom Develop presets that correct for the loss of colors underwater .


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm an underwater photographer so understand your issue. Keep in mind that it's the column of water the light is passing through and not just the depth. For example, if you are at 30' and your subject is 10' away, the water column is 40' which will influence the spectrum lost.

The approach I find works best, without a strobe, is to find something you know is black, white or gray in the image. In your image, I'm not sure if that means the flipper or bathing suit. Best is have 2 strobes and get in close. Care is needed because it's easy to get a good picture with the wrong colors.

Another observation is that you were shooting into the light so your subject is shadowed. That may require PS in order to bring up the exposure in the subject.

Another tool is Vivid-Pix LAND & SEA SCUBA | Fast, Easy photo editing software


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Aug 24, 2020)

Another good source for information is Wetpixel :: Underwater Photography Forums which is dedicated to underwater photography.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Aug 24, 2020)

bjay.tiamsic26 said:


> what elements will you be adjusting to correct this photo


Sorrry, just read your specific question and my response may have not been specific enough. What you need to do is while the temperature/tint (white balance). Once you have that, it's normally standard processing.

One caveat is that while you can get your subject in white balance, the background will likely be different because the light has a larger water column


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Aug 24, 2020)

Paul_DS256 said:


> One caveat is that while you can get your subject in white balance, the background will likely be different because the light has a larger water column


And in this case the bottom of the flipper and top of the head look like they may different by almost a factor of 2 in terms of water between camera and subject.

In LR: You might try a gradient across and use the gradient's color temperatures to try to get top to bottom subject similarity.


----------



## bjay.tiamsic26 (Aug 25, 2020)

Paul_DS256 said:


> I'm an underwater photographer so understand your issue. Keep in mind that it's the column of water the light is passing through and not just the depth. For example, if you are at 30' and your subject is 10' away, the water column is 40' which will influence the spectrum lost.
> 
> The approach I find works best, without a strobe, is to find something you know is black, white or gray in the image. In your image, I'm not sure if that means the flipper or bathing suit. Best is have 2 strobes and get in close. Care is needed because it's easy to get a good picture with the wrong colors.
> 
> ...




I will conduct a research on the terms that I just read. I am really new to this and these terms are too technical for me. I will get back to you if I have more clarifications. And if you know a photo editing course specific to underwater photography that includes your solution, please recommend. I am willing to undergo workshop for this.  Thank you!


----------



## bjay.tiamsic26 (Aug 25, 2020)

I 


Paul_DS256 said:


> Sorrry, just read your specific question and my response may have not been specific enough. What you need to do is while the temperature/tint (white balance). Once you have that, it's normally standard processing.
> 
> One caveat is that while you can get your subject in white balance, the background will likely be different because the light has a larger water column



I am just doing basic editing and here's my edited version and I think there's something more that I can do with this photo.  

Sir @Paul_DS256, do you do workshop for this kind of manipulation?


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Aug 25, 2020)

bjay.tiamsic26 said:


> f you know a photo editing course specific to underwater photography that includes your solution, please recommend.


I have been like you, researching. I got great insight from attending Cathy Churches Photofest. Great diving in the morning and lectures and instruction in the afternoon. In addition, you can book time with their staff to work on your pictures. 

I'd ping Wetpixel for on-line courses.


bjay.tiamsic26 said:


> I think there's something more that I can do with this photo.


Like I suggested, the subject is under exposed. You could try over exposing the picture to bring out the subject then select the water color and reduce the lumiance. Likely PS would have more flexibility.


----------

